# DXO formally launches it's EF lens data on the 5DS R



## ahsanford (Dec 1, 2015)

Here's the now-published story summarizing all of the EF glass that was re-tested on the 5DS R at DXO:

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Best-lenses-for-the-Canon-EOS-5DS-R-Best-standard-zoom-popular-prime-lens-roundup

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 1, 2015)

And for all my bashing of their absurd ranking system, you have to tip your cap to DXO here -- no one else has anywhere near the number of lenses tested on the 5DS or 5DS R as they do.

So skip the score/ranking nonsense and mine what insights you can from their more detailed sharpness maps and such. If you are pondering a specific lens's 'future-proofness' of moving to a 50 MP rig, you know have a _lot_ more data than you did yesterday.

- A


----------



## bmwzimmer (Dec 4, 2015)

For lenses, the graphs I care about most is sharpness wide open and the overall score. 
I'm Surprised how poorly the Tamron 24-70 performed (24 perceivable pixels) compared to Canon's 24-70ii (33 perceivable pixels)

Gotta Love Canon's 24-70 and 70-200 combo!!! It scored very very well.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 4, 2015)

I posted a few selected lens re-test scores here before DXO formally made a page for this story:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=28477.msg561520#msg561520

- A


----------

